# Lion wip



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all made a start on what I consider a VERY ambitious third pic wish me luck


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Cool! Good luck:biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Looks like a good start.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

good luck it's a tough angle!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I do wish you luck also, but it looks to me you don't need much luck - you are doing fine.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I like it!!! 
Any animal drawing is a good drawing :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all thanks for the kind encouragement here is today's work


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL (Jan 14, 2015)

good progress
I love drawing animals the most. 
I also found a source pic of a lion I want to attempt soon. 
Your work has made me more anxious to start it lol


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks hope to see your drawing soon.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all today's update, not happy, it looks so flat.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

It looks great. Keep up the contrasting values and the depth will come. You are not as rusty as you think.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is looking great! I agree with Just, keep building.


----------



## SHIKANTH MOHUNLAL (Jan 14, 2015)

too early for you to tell....
once you bring in some contrast on the fur...... it'll take shape.....


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all well I'm calling it done, still got a lot to learn, feel like I've forgotten all I knew, but hey its fun, I forgot how much fun it is.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Seems to me you remember a lot! :smile:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

He is magnificent @kpnuts !!! :vs_cool:


----------

